# Fixed verticle dropout solution



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I saw this on eBay this morning..... Interesting concept....

It's not pretty but it would work....$40.00 shipped

Fixed Gear Fixie RoadToPista track dropout adaptor | eBay


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

I see an added benefit for the track; it gets the BB higher. It also steepens the STA and HTA a little.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I hope there's some knurling on the inside of that second drop. Otherwise I'd be nervous about people not tightening the nut enough and allowing it to rotate under stress, dropping the chain. Could work, but still leaves me a bit nervous.


----------



## Lowend (Mar 29, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> I hope there's some knurling on the inside of that second drop. Otherwise I'd be nervous about people not tightening the nut enough and allowing it to rotate under stress, dropping the chain. Could work, but still leaves me a bit nervous.


I agree. Maybe bolt and weld can keep it in place. Maybe.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Would you have to saw off the hanger if not removeable?


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Pablo said:


> Would you have to saw off the hanger if not removeable?


It looks to me like that's what was done on the bike above. But I also just noticed the axle nut itself. Check the attached washer. That flat side didn't come that way. Not to mention the potential need to re-space your hub. That's a lot of modification and dinking around to get a questionable fix to work. 

*** Just looked at the listing. No knurling or tooth anywhere. The bolts that attach to the frame are normal machine bolts with nylock nuts. Thanks but no thanks. It's an interesting idea but looks to me like the follow through lacked experience and know-how.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

How do you keep the adapter from rotating if the axle isn't centered right in the middle of the dropout?


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

interesting concept, yeah. But also full of issues:

fugly as h3ll.
all sorts of problems with rotation -- around the old dropout, in the new horizontal one, etc.
would necessitate re-spacing the dropouts at least 4-6mm wider


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

JustTooBig said:


> interesting concept, yeah. But also full of issues:
> 
> fugly as h3ll.
> all sorts of problems with rotation -- around the old dropout, in the new horizontal one, etc.
> would necessitate re-spacing the dropouts at least 4-6mm wider


I don't think respacing is an issue....Assuming the frame is 130mm...the plates look to be about 2mm... that leaves 126mm.....most Formula hubs can easily be spaced to 126..

The rotating certainly can be an issue ....and it is ugly as hell...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

On the track? No f-ing way. 

For a jenky fixter? Hell yeah.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

so to summarize:
only $40
not pretty to fugly
potential for slippage/rotation
slightly alters geometry- angles and bb
need removable or broken derailleur hanger
might need to grind axle nut
changes spacing (maybe a good thing)
no effin way on track

mmm, no thanks...


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I've seen a few vertical dropout frames made to work with a half-link. A steel LeMond comes to mind.

That looks seriously "Mickey Mouse."


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Richard said:


> I've seen a few vertical dropout frames made to work with a half-link. A steel LeMond comes to mind.
> 
> That looks seriously "Mickey Mouse."


If I build a fixed gear with vertical dropouts, I'd try one of these...

They cost about $25.00


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Ha! Dave's bling-ing out with the half link chain. I want video of bar spins and unnecessary bunny hops.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Ha! Dave's bling-ing out with the half link chain. I want video of bar spins and unnecessary bunny hops.


Notice I said "IF"........ no bar spins for this guy......


----------



## ultraman6970 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just saw this today, interesting concept and something i had in my head for the last 20 years (no kidding), there is a way to have those dropouts to dont move no more. Thats the reason they have a tiny hole in there, probably a tiny screw would to the trick.

Actually those dropouts are 5 mm in thickness. Have a busted frame moving around, this tihng would save me a lot of money because i want a nice track frame since long time ago, even they can be glued or tigged to the road dropouts and then maybe use carbon and wrap it to make it look way better. Hmmm wonder if i can convert my old bmc to track, that bike sprints like crazy monkey.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*ooo*

That looks scary. I think I'd rather find a cheap $100 fixed frame and start with that.


----------

